
Show HN: Application operations platform for serverless - adjohn
https://iopipe.com
======
adjohn
A little over a year and a half ago, we started diving deep into the
serverless space. We spoke to many users of AWS Lambda and found that the
biggest issue with building complex serverless application was a lack of
visibility and instrumentation.

It's difficult to know when issues start bubbling up, and relying on so many
services as part of your application can be scary. We've built a set of tools
to help dig deep into functions, and view outwards by tracing triggers and
external calls performance and metadata surrounding it.

I'd love to hear more from Lambda users about their experiences building and
operating serverless apps.

